# Anyone know how to make thermal shades?



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

I am looking for Thermal Shades... 57" wide by 67" long... Has anyone ever made these? Anyone interested in making them for me? I just don't have the time to start such a project.

Thanks,
JennNY


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That is awfully big. The weight is going to be significant.

Hang a quilt with one of those space age thermal film emergency blankets behind it?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was going to recommend a space silver film blanket just taped to the window sill.

I'm getting good results.

Otherwise, you could do what I'm planning on doing:

Take a space blanket and make it the back side of regular weight fabric curtains that go on a rod, and hang in a window with the silver out to the sun.

Should be fairly light weight and pretty darn effective.

Angie


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

I've taken some sheets of blue foam insulation board and cut them to fit my windows. They are light weight and easy to put up and take down. The ultimate plan is to use spray adhesive and adhere fabric to them mostly for cosmetic purposes though I plan to use a light color on the "summer" side and a dark color on the "winter" side. I'm thinking that in the winter I can tilt them leaving a space top and bottom so they will act as indoor trombe walls and add heat to the room.

It's amazing how immediate the results have been.


----------



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. well, my windows in my sun room are that big. I want something that won't interfer w/my viewing out the windows, but be able to put down when needed. I dont' really want a curtain rod... I was thinking more "shade like". Think I could use a space blanket and somehow make it into a shade?

Thanks,
Jenn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Buy a pull down shade to fit, and spray glue a space blanket to the back of it, so when you pull it down, it'll reflect.


You know, spray the back of the shade, then wall paper the space blanket to it, and then trim. You should get two or three windows out of one $2 blanket.

Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Many years ago, when we lived in the city, I made an insulated shade for the patio door. I used "Warm Window" insulation and instructions.

I'll never do that again! :flame:


----------



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

Here's what I've had to do during the hottest part of the summer. I got those $2-3 emergency blankets and some double stick tape. I put the tape on the top of the window, taped the edge of the blanket (while pulling taut) along the top edge. I then worked my way down the sides taping and sticking and then did the bottom. I trim the edges (a rotary cutter works like a charm for this). If you pull the blanket taut you can still see through it during the day. The biggest problem I had was that the silver on the blanket rubs off if you handle it and leaves streaks. They also tear like crazy once you start cutting so cut carefully (that's why I started usung the rotary cutter). 

Fortunately for us, the rest of the country has had all the heat we normally get during the summer and we just put in a new air conditioner (that actually works) so I haven't had to use more than our normal shades and curtains.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

How about shutters on the inside instead of a shade? I made frames from 2x2's, had decorator fabric on the room side, filled the space with cut foam and then put some insulating fabric on the window side. Some decorative brass hinges to the window frames, I made 2 shutters per side. It took me about a week off and on to make 3, the first of course is the one you curse thru!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

At our old farm house, we had a large window like that. I made a roman shade window quilt. 

I just quilted together a decorator fabric for the inside, with low loft quilt batting in the center, and white Muslim backing. If you don't quilt, you could even just tie it like you would a tied quilt. 

Rolled the top of the window quilt over a thin board (to make it look nice and finished) and stapled it in place with a staple gun. The board will go inside (or if you prefer outside) the window casing and is held in place with brackets (sort of like you would a mini-blind).

Take down the blind after your sure it fits the window. Then use plastic round hooks (you can also use flat washers) and twine, and string it like you do for a roman shade. You could even actually use dowels like most roman shades call for if you wanted a really nice looking shade when it is raised. Our house was so drafty it was only up on really warm days. I took it down in the spring.

I put a tea hook in the wall to hold the twine when it's pulled up on sunny warm days (by just looping the twine around the hook); then you can just easily unloop it to let the shade down. 

It was lightweight to pull up and down, but still dense enough to block out the cold.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Our livingroom windows and some of the bedroom windows face the north. We live down in what I call a hole (really a deep hollow) therefore it is very cold here in the winter when the northwind blows. I would like to do something to keep our home warmer. Maybe, it would cut down on our electric bill.

So do you all think if I bought some of the solar/emergency blankets, then layered them between some decorative fabrics and put them up on the windows that these would keep the cold air out? Or do you think I would need to put batting between the fabrics too? 

The rest of the windows are south facing except for in our bedroom and two of them face the east. Honestly, our house stays so cold in the winter time that we run our unit wide open and still have to wear long sleeves and sweaters. 

It doesn't really matter to me if we can raise these or not as we would still have plenty of light coming in from the south windows and door. 

This is an interesting thread. Never heard of thermal shades until I read this. Thanks.

Jan


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

"I just quilted together a decorator fabric for the inside, with low loft quilt batting in the center, and white Muslim backing. " 

I would have thought the Muslim would have objected to being sewn in!


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

JennNY said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. well, my windows in my sun room are that big. I want something that won't interfer w/my viewing out the windows, but be able to put down when needed. I dont' really want a curtain rod... I was thinking more "shade like". Think I could use a space blanket and somehow make it into a shade?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jenn


On my larger windows I cut those foam boards into smaller vertical strips. I just stack them to one side of the window sill to let light in and get a "view". My electric bill dropped 16% last month and the only thing I can attribute it to is the foam boards. 

I've also used a roll insulation that consists of small celled bubblewrap sandwiched in-between a flexible foil layer. These make great roll up shades. I have found it in the attic insulation/roof vent area at Lowe's. It's pretty easy to work with.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Liese said:


> "I just quilted together a decorator fabric for the inside, with low loft quilt batting in the center, and white Muslim backing. "
> 
> I would have thought the Muslim would have objected to being sewn in!


I'm sure he would...LOL! :baby04: Make that "Muslin"


----------



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks all for the replies! 

Karen, I have seen where you can make roman shades, i just didn't know if I could do it.. maybe i can! 

Thanks,
Jenn


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

I bought some thermal batting (used in potholders and vests). I have not made a shade out of it but did think it would be great to use on a blind since one side of it was like the thermal blankets. It is really thin and looks to be tough. You may consider this stuff when making your window treatments.


----------

